# Is obedience school worth the $?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been granted permission by the money keeper of the home to enroll Ollie in obedience school. (He is the keeper, I am the spender, lol--I prefer it that way). Is it worth the $? Hubby claims it's a waste of time. He went long ago with his Dalmations. From the sounds of the brochure, I think it sounds neat--"learn techniques that will promote respect, not fear. Commands such as sit, down, stay, stand for exam (what does that mean?), walking on leash w/out pulling, coming when called and sitting in front of the owner, hand signals. Working on barking, biting and jumping..." I think because hubby has done it before he thinks it's a waste of time, but I've never done it so I tend to disagree. It also says children are welcome to participate so I thought each week I'd alternate taking one of my kids with me--I think they would like that and it would be good for them...


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I totally think it's worth it! As long as you learn something, and Ollie learns something, I would say that it's been successful. Most obedience classes teach great techniques that help you learn how to train your dog. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It is definely worth it. I took Bogie at 7 months of age, and after he was neutereed. It helped him in so many ways. Well, not just him. I learned a lot also. One of the best lessons he learned is how to socialize, both with people and other dogs. I took Bogie to Petsmart for the beginers obedience class. He learned sit, stay, come, leave it, how to sit while someone petted him, and many other things. You will get as much out of the class as you put into it. Lessons require constant reinforcement at home. It would be great to have the kids involved also. If everyone is consistent with the commands, Ollie should be a well behaved and welcome guest everywhere.

I would go to observe the trainer before actually starting the class. I have known people who were not happy with the trainer. I watched several classes before I signed Bogie up. It was a great experience, and Bogie still knows and responds to his commands ( at least most of the time)


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I think obedience classes are well worth the money. I agree that there's a few bad trainers out there, but I've found that participating in a good class helps the dogs socially and behaviorally. I've taken classes from two different trainers and learned a lot from each one. I plan to take my new puppy Karli to an obedience class with a third trainer because I've heard she's really good and I want to see what training methods she uses. She trained the former President Bush's dog Millie.



Joy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's absolutely worth it for many reasons. Stand for exam means what you see in dog shows - standing while teeth are checked, etc., without fidgeting. (At least that's what it meant when I took Bonnie







)

I would just ask the trainer a few things first - what is their training method? (Positive reinforcement, no physical negatives) Do they permit harnesses vs leash? I had to debate with Bonnie's trainer on this - but I held firm. You'll probably get other responses with more tips - that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it's worth it. Molly and I have been to 2 classes so far and both of us are enjoying it and we are even learning things. We are in a clicker training puppy kindergarten. It is important that you reinforce the behavior every day at home. Molly's instructor said only a minute or 2 a day. I'd go for it!........................Pat


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think it is only worth it if you are willing to practice, practice, practice outside of class. Right now I have Tango in obedience class and I have been a bad Mommy and haven't really practiced enough with him outside of class.







Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I have been granted permission by the money keeper of the home to enroll Ollie in obedience school. (He is the keeper, I am the spender, lol--I prefer it that way). Is it worth the $? Hubby claims it's a waste of time. He went long ago with his Dalmations. From the sounds of the brochure, I think it sounds neat--"learn techniques that will promote respect, not fear. Commands such as sit, down, stay, stand for exam (what does that mean?), walking on leash w/out pulling, coming when called and sitting in front of the owner, hand signals. Working on barking, biting and jumping..." I think because hubby has done it before he thinks it's a waste of time, but I've never done it so I tend to disagree. It also says children are welcome to participate so I thought each week I'd alternate taking one of my kids with me--I think they would like that and it would be good for them...[/B]


*Absolutely worth it!!!* 

It is most especially worth it because you get to go have fun with your dog at a designated time and place each week. I think the bonding experience is the best part. It is fun to see our little Maltese learn, too. I think every dog needs an education just like every kid needs one. I know we all do home schooling with our fur-kids, but it is fun for you and fun for them to get out and learn something new. Plus if you go to a good school you learn loads from the class instructors. 

Can you tell I am really passionate about doing obedience with Maltese? I really wish more Maltese owners would do it. Our dogs are so smart and it is relatively unusual to see Maltese doing obedience. 

I didn't take my first obedience class until my Cloud was almost 10. We went to the AMA specialty and watched the obedience part of the show and we were really impressed by what they could do. Plus, both Cloud and Clouseau were bad about barking at other dogs when they saw them so I thought it would be good to do more socialization. Cloud and I did a lot of work over the next couple of years and we got an AKC CD (Companion Dog) Obedience title. He was 12 years old at the time and I was so proud of him. 

[attachment=20150:attachment] 

The suggestion to go observe the class before you take them is a good idea. Some instructors are kind of old school about training and do far too much with negative corrections. All dogs, but especially Maltese do much better with positive reinforcement techniques. Trust yourself and don't do anything that doesn't seem to make sense for your dog. 

By the way, stand for exam is part of the Novice obedience exercises done in obedience competition. It isn't exactly the same as the "stack" that conformation dogs do on the table. In the stand for exam part of the novice obedience exercises it is really a standing stay. The dog has to stand and let a judge bend over and touch them (usually from the neck to the tail). The dog isn't supposed to move even a paw. I'm kind of surprised to see that on the list for a beginner class. At that level they probably won't expect the dogs to do a formal stand stay. Usually the beginner class prepares dogs for the Canine Good Citizen test. This is a basic obedience and socialization test that is fairly easy for most dogs to pass after they have been through one class. A similar, though somewhat more stringent one is used for therapy dogs. Cameo just passed the Therapy Dog test about a month ago. You can read about the CGC at the AKC website. 

Usually, dogs have to complete a few more classes after that before they are ready for competing for an AKC title at a dog show. They take an intermediate level class and then a competition level class. Actually, most dogs take the competitions level class several times before they are ready to compete. 

I am currently taking a competition level class in Rally Obedience with Cameo. Rally is a new competition event in AKC shows that is sort of a mix of obedience and agility. Again the AKC website has Rally information. 

Definately, take the class, but be careful you might find it addictive.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I totally think it is worth it....If anything it gives YOU the confidence to feel like you can make a difference with this little pup. When I got my Molly I decided to put her in class but I also had a 10 month old pup at home so I decided I better do her too. I was amazed that my 10 month old was so smart..I had no idea...how sad is that. anyways, I think it's worth spending the money!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=346954
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow--interesting stuff!! Thanks for taking the time!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

i agree....definitley worth it...as long as after the class you continue to practice at home. Benny is in clicker training now and such a major difference after each class. He actually listens and likes when we do our "homework" at home. Plus...it'll be a great bonding time for you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I also agree with everyone else. It is most definately worth it. When we first got Katie she was a passive wetter, (whenever some one came into our home or she got excited she would pee on the floor.) With the help of obedience classes she gained self confidence and the nasty habit is gone,







.

Chloe also took classes and it helped her to be more social with people and other pets.

If I could afford it I would take more classes.

Lynda


----------

